# Problems with hw_random

## Benton

Hi,

I've a problem with the hw_module. When I reboot my computer, it says:

```

..can't load module hw_random

missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random

```

I don't know what is this module for. My system works properly even with those warnings.

¿Could you tell me why do I get those warnings I how to correct it?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## Taladar

1) This module is used to tie hardware random generators into /dev/urandom,...

2) Try looking in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 wether it contains a line with the module name and remove it

3) If that doesn't work you might want to have a look at your kernel config, perhaps you configured this as a module but forgot to install modules after compiling the kernel

----------

## Benton

¿Where is that module at the menuconfig?

----------

## chief_officer

@Benton

I have the same problem.

1) As far as I read from the forums hw_random has something to do with the random number generator hardware. First we have to make sure that we have this chipset on our pc's/laptops.

2) What is your modprobe hw_random? Mine is 

```
localhost paladin # modprobe hw_random

FATAL: Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko): No such device
```

@Taladar

I think the best thing to do would be to determine if the random number generator chipset is present in the pc or not. If present, then we have to follow some other way to install hw_random module. If not, I agree the best thing to do would be to comment out the line in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.y.

I had done module-rebuild populate, module-rebuild rebuild and also make modules_install but to no success. Still I am receiving the same message during boot.

Regards.

----------

## AstroTux

Hi,

Which kind of chipset are you running?

I'm running the VIA KT333 chipset with the hw_random module compiled into the Kernel (i.e. not as a module) (2.6.16-gentoo-r9) and it works (or seems to) here.

Best regards,

AstroTux.

----------

## chief_officer

 *Quote:*   

> Which kind of chipset are you running?

 

I don't know. Plus, I don't know how to find that either.

 :Sad: 

----------

## AstroTux

Hi,

I'll look up the Linux command momentarily for you, but one place it is usually displayed is in the BIOS POST (Power On Self-Test) screen. It lists, the CPU, memory etc.. (usually) just seconds after you switch it on. Look there.

Best regards,

AstroTux.

----------

## richard.scott

 *Benton wrote:*   

> ¿Where is that module at the menuconfig?

 

I've had the same problem....and found the entry to remove in my kernel at:

Device Drivers -> Character devices -> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator Support.

Hope this helps   :Smile: 

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo!  

I have the same problem... but!

```
modprobe hw_random

FATAL: Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r12/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko): Input/output error
```

THis is Input/output error. 

Is there something I can do to fix it? 

I have a Toshiba Satellite M70-122 Laptop, if that helps...

----------

## richard.scott

I guess you could either try removing the following entry..... or compile it into the kernel not as a module:

Device Drivers -> Character devices -> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator Support.

That may help remove the error message.

I guess it also depends on if you actually have any Randon Number Generation hardware in your laptop.....if you do not, then I'd guess you should remove it.

Perhaps that's why we had been getting the error as neither of us had the correct hardware available.   :Shocked: 

----------

## orange_juice

Thank you! 

I just compiled it into the kernel and now works great. 

I just hesitated for a moment because chief_officer left me with the impression that further action should be implemented for this to work.

 *chief_officer wrote:*   

> @Taladar
> 
> I think the best thing to do would be to determine if the random number generator chipset is present in the pc or not. If present, then we have to follow some other way to install hw_random module. If not, I agree the best thing to do would be to comment out the line in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.y.

 

But... it is obvious... I did not notice the word module. Ok...! 

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

